# gezeichnetes bild auf den pc übertragen



## layla (19. August 2002)

hi!

ich habe ein bild gezeichnet.naja bild kann man nicht sagen eher vielleicht logo.also nur so mit kulli.wie könnte ich das jetzt am besten zb ins photoshop übertragen?habs schon mit dem pfadwerkzeug probiert sieht aber nicht so gut aus.ich will es 1:1 zu dem gezeichneten haben!

danke


----------



## Nino (19. August 2002)

Hast du es schon eingescannt?
Oder hast du versucht mit dem Pfadwerkzeug es nochmal zu machen?


----------



## layla (19. August 2002)

nein eingescanned habe ich es noch nicht aber kann man wenn man es einscanned gut weiter bearbeiten?


----------



## freekazoid (19. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von layla _
> *nein eingescanned habe ich es noch nicht aber kann man wenn man es einscanned gut weiter bearbeiten? *



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

ööhm…ja


----------



## layla (19. August 2002)

ok danke werds mal probieren


----------



## Nino (19. August 2002)

Ja, wenn du es eingescannt hast, kannst du es z. B. nachfahren und/oder paar Schärfungsfilter einsetzen.


----------



## boris (25. August 2002)

@ nino: haste vielleicht nen tut dazu oder sowas? würd mich auch interessieren, weil ich das immer in illu10 nachzeichne und das ist teilweise sehr zeitaufwendig


----------



## dritter (26. August 2002)

Hmm... Ein Tut hab ich gerade nicht, allerdings ist es sowieso besser das in Illustrator oder Freehand nachzuzeichnen, weil es dadurch skalierbarer bleibt. Falls der Kunde nach einem halben Jahr auf einmal sein Logo auf einem Banner sehen will, bekommt man dann die Probleme. 

Wer es trotzdem versuchen will in Photoshop hier mal ein paar möglichkeiten:
- Tonwertkorrektur
- Gradiationskurven
- Weichzeichner
- Scharfzeichner
- Variationen
- Lasso-tools


Damit sollte sich das logo sauber extrahieren lassen. Hehe.. Da ist es schon fast einfacher das in Illu nachzumalen.. *gg*


----------



## Maniacy (26. August 2002)

*filter sucken*

ich möchte diesbezüglich die Kombination von:
-einscannen
-gradation erhöhen
-umkehren
-dunkle Bereiche vergrößern
-Stempelfilter
-umkehren
empfehlen. 
Das Resultat braucht man nur einmal quer durch Streamline laufen zu lassen und zack... hat man ein relativ gutes Ergebnis. Vielleicht nochmal mit Illustrator drüber. Dann hat sich die Sache 

so habs ich zumindest bis jetz bei einfachen Logos immer gemacht. Wie z.B das in meinem Avatar.. is aber nich für eckige Logos ect zu gebrauchen


MfG
Mani

PS: ich laufe wieder zu alter Form auf


----------



## boris (27. August 2002)

cool und danke 
gleich ma testen .. bzw .. ersma zur schule ..


----------



## dritter (27. August 2002)

Ist echt nicht zu gebrauchen für gerade Logos...

Wie war das noch mal? Meine rechte Hand ist die Beste.. *fg* oder so..

Hehe..


----------



## boris (27. August 2002)

sry 4 ot:
@ dritter .. deine rechte hand .. soso


----------

